# 2k VPN client connecting to Netgear FVS318



## twindude (Apr 24, 2003)

I have and can setup point to point with 2 318's but i can't get a w2k/xp VPN client to connect to the 318? Can anyone out there help. i have been all ove the netgear site and talked to support and they charge for that type of suppor. i just wanted to know if anyone out there had done this before and see if i'm doing something wrong/simple before wasting my money....


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

As far as I know it works with "supported" software, they list one or two companies as supplying said software. I don't know that it will work with the Windows software.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Here's a link to the Netgear doc explaning how to connect 2000,

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/netgear1/FVS318_W2K.zip


----------



## twindude (Apr 24, 2003)

i have a XP client. having all kind of troubles...


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Are you saying that their directions don't work?


----------



## billebarrett (Apr 25, 2003)

Twindude and I have been working on this issue. I downloaded the Netgear w2k to FVs318 proceedure and followed it and I go no where. I can see the SYN-SEND leave my computer and when I go to the FVS318 and log on it has dropped the packet as Suspicious TCP Data. On point the SYN-Send is going out TCP-1723 and arriving at TCP-1723.


----------



## void (Nov 14, 2003)

I have been led to believe that you need a static IP on both sides to use the Win 2K or XP vpn client and IPsec policy. You must put an IP address in the both tunnel settings of you ipsec policy.

I continue to try to make this work as well and will let you know if I can.


----------



## gl5678 (Dec 1, 2003)

By following the instructions (which is sort of complicated and error-prone) from Netgear, I was able to connect from a w2k client behind a Linksys Router with a static address to a FVS318 with a dynamic address. Kind of strange - but works quite nicely for my use. Of course I have to update the "destination" ip address at the w2k client if the FVS318 WAN address changes. 

I am trying to do the same for an XP client. I followed the instructions (the dialog boxes are the same as for W2K - I hope the responses should be the same) .. but still does not work .. must have missed something somewhere?!


----------



## jnkyrd111 (Jul 1, 2004)

I found this article on tech tips and everyone is having the problems. If you want to download the client and instructions it will get you up and running in no time. I did have a problem with having my Linksys Router in the way.

http://www.computerhabit.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1


----------



## apollois (Jul 4, 2004)

jnkyrd111,

Did you have to use 255 in the subnet fields instead of 0 like the comment in the download page? If so, could you be more specific: exactly which property in the config had to use 255?

Thanks.


----------



## pendragon1 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi,

I also have big problems creating a connection to the FVS318, even with the VPN Client from Netgear. My situation is like this:

ISP <--> ADSL Modem with LAN address 192.168.0.1 (with NAT and set to forward everything to 192.168.0.2) <--> FVS318 with WAN address 192.168.0.2 and LAN address 10.0.0.138.

Everything works fine with routing etc. but when I try to make a VPN connection (after made a setup with the VPN wizard) I only get this in the client log file:

7-18: 15:10:41.276 
7-18: 15:10:41.276 My Connections\Thuis - Initiating IKE Phase 1 (IP ADDR=x.x.x.x)
7-18: 15:10:41.276 My Connections\Thuis - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (SA, VID 2x)
7-18: 15:10:57.057 My Connections\Thuis - message not received! Retransmitting!
7-18: 15:10:57.057 My Connections\Thuis - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (Retransmission)
7-18: 15:11:12.057 My Connections\Thuis - message not received! Retransmitting!
7-18: 15:11:12.057 My Connections\Thuis - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (Retransmission)
7-18: 15:11:27.057 My Connections\Thuis - message not received! Retransmitting!
7-18: 15:11:27.057 My Connections\Thuis - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (Retransmission)
7-18: 15:11:42.057 My Connections\Thuis - Exceeded 3 IKE SA negotiation attempts

I don't see anything in the FVS318 VPN log file. What am I doing wrong?
When I setup a PPTP connection to a machine behind the FVS318 with RAS installed, it's working also fine, but IPSec to the FVS318 doesn's pass phase 1.

Thanks.

Andre


----------



## apollois (Jul 4, 2004)

Andre,

Are you sure about the LAN IP of the ADSL modem?
What type of connection do you have to your ISP?

All of the broadband modems I've used don't actually have an IP but simply convert the signal to ethernet. Then the device downstream of the modem (the FVS318 router in this case) receives the WAN IP via the modem (if using DHCP). If you're ISP is providing you with a static IP, then you would set that IP as the WAN IP on the router.

If the ASDL modem is actually an ASDL router, then the ASDL router will have a WAN IP, and the FVS318 router WAN IP should be on the same subnet as as the ADSL router. If you have an ASDL router, you may need to contact your ISP to configure it properly.

HTH.

Best Regards,
apollois


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Your IP range and that of the remote system cannot be the same, you can't have 192.168.0.x and 192.168.0.x, you need one to be different like 192.168.1.x instead.

I have two 318's running a VPN to two offices across town, works great.


----------



## pendragon1 (Jul 18, 2004)

Sorry guys, I made a type error here. The situations is like this:

ISP <--> ADSL modem with NAT, so no bridged connection with 62.x.x.x on the Internet side and 192.168.0.1 on the LAN side. The LAN cable goes into the WAN connection on the FVS318 and the WAN ip address is 192.168.0.2. The LAN ip address is 10.0.0.138.

The ADSL modem is set to forward all traffic to 192.168.0.2. This is working fine for all things, except for VPN.

I don't know how to setup the FVS318 with bridged connection on the modem, because it's using PPPoA and there's no PPPoA option in the FVS318, only PPPoE. So I can't get the public IP address in the FVS318.

Hope this clears up a little what my situation is.

Thanks.

Andre


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I don't usually worry about bridge connections, both of these 318's are behind cable modems, what is the brand/model of the ASDL modem?


----------

